# hugely swollen hock - but not lame



## Vicki_Krystal (2 August 2009)

Ok so the time line is like this...

Approx 5 weeks ago Wolfy got kicked (i had only had him home 2 days )
It was deep, needed stitching and vet was very worried about infection - so lots of antibiotics, powders and injections followed by box rest and bute.
Vet comes back 3 days after initial visit and decides to flush the wound with saline solution.

Fast forward 2 more weeks and swelling is minimal, cut is healing nicely - pony is allowed out with his friend.
Fast forward another week - He comes in with no new cuts, but a huge swollen hock 

Vet is called again - who prods at it, decides he is lame (minimally) and gives more antibiotics and takes a sample of fluid from the swelling to check for joint fluid etc - the sample comes back clear, it was the saline solution.

Another 7 days pass on anti bs and vet comes back to assess.
He is trotted up - sound
He is flexion tested - sound

50mls of fluid is removed from the joint - all seemingly like saline solution again, however another sample was taken (waiting on results)

Now vet is 99% positive that it is not infection in the joint, nor a chip of any description as he would be crippled lame.

Best he can come up with is possible bog spavin type swelling which may or maynot go down over time  

So anyone have any magic ideas how to get it down?
He is supposed to be on box rest for 2 more weeks but he has just turned 3 and has been a good boy - but he is now understandably sick of staying in.
Have spoken to my vet and he has agreed 1 hour turnout on his own while i muckout etc
It isnt bandaged as of today - he did have a light pressure bandage on to encourage swelling down but no luck.

So these 2 show the site of the initial cut that was stitched.













And these 2 show the huge swelling of the hock.











Ideas??


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (3 August 2009)

Holy moley! That is one hugely swollen hock! I'm staggered that ned isn't lame. The pressure alone would surely cause pain. I have absolutely no idea what that is but this I can say: if he was my ned I'd get the vet out again and hide his/her car keys until it was sorted. The danger with massively unresolved swellings is that the veins and lymphatic system in the leg will be permanently damaged so leg will always swell at the drop of a hat. Long term, dunno. Can't be good to be so hugely swollen for any length of time.


----------



## Halfstep (3 August 2009)

That is classic bog spavin swelling, and most likely is caused by a bone chip.  Lameness is not always (or even often) present.  But if it isn't sorted soon the joint will be buggered. Get the horse x-rayed and seen by a decent equine vet as soon as you can before that swelling is permanent and the damage is done.


----------



## CBFan (3 August 2009)

I'd echo the above! and I thought my boy had swollen hocks!! that is mad! Get it Xrayed at the RVC SHARPISH! - don't be fobbed off with a mobile xray - the quality is rubbish - you would only notice a bone fragment if it was a hefty one.


----------



## cob1 (3 August 2009)

Ditto above - he needs proper xrays / ultrasound - mine had a problem with his knee and he went for ultrasound and xrays - found what they thought to be a bone chip, but was actually crystallised pus off it festering for such a long time. Had op and got it all cleaned out (although it wasnt actually teh joint capsule - although was very close.


----------



## GT_02 (3 August 2009)

Yep, I'd agree with the previous posters re getting an X-ray done, to see if anything is going on inside the joint.  Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## CBAnglo (3 August 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
That is classic bog spavin swelling, and most likely is caused by a bone chip.  Lameness is not always (or even often) present.  But if it isn't sorted soon the joint will be buggered. Get the horse x-rayed and seen by a decent equine vet as soon as you can before that swelling is permanent and the damage is done. 

[/ QUOTE ]

agree.  My boy has buggered his hocks (never had any swelling etc) its not a joint you want to take risks with.


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (3 August 2009)

X rays have been discussed at length and would have been done should he have gone lame which he hasnt.

Also i have never had reason to doubt my vet before - and he been my vet for 11 years.
Both vets that have looked at him are 'decent equine vets'


----------



## CBAnglo (3 August 2009)

didnt mean to offend re "vets" just agreed that I would ask for an x-ray.  Lameness isnt always present with a bone chip, which can lead very quickly to osteoarthritis.

Have you tried magnetic boots?  I used these for 20-30 mins a day on my boy when he capped a hock and the swelling went down pretty quickly.  They cant be used in an acute injury - not sure if this would still be considered acute?  Other than that, I also used ice packs for about 30 mins 3 times a day - that brought the inital swelling down quite well too.

If he is being boxrested, his legs might get a bit puffy from being in can you walk him in hand at all/put on walker?  

Hope he is ok - poor thing.


----------



## JLav (3 August 2009)

Agree with all those above who have suggested x-rays.

I would not be happy to leave a hock like that and at 3 I would suspect an OCD bone/cartiledge chip was causing this type of swelling. An x-ray will let you know one way or the other.


----------



## CBFan (3 August 2009)

Ditto the above. Lameness isn't always present / significantly noticeable with these things. Xrays are a relatively cheap diagnostic tool and given the length of time he has been like this and rest, bute and anti-bis haven't worked this would be my next option.

No one is thinking you doubt your vet but as good as he / she may be, one thing they do not have is xray vision.


----------



## minmax (4 August 2009)

My 3 yr old had a big hock, not that big tho and was xrayed. Had the joint injected as changes in it and also opp stifle, this was 2 wks ago. Would have the xrays done and ask for a scan aswell if you can, it backs up what they see on the xray. If you leave it you may end up with a field ornament.x


----------



## aran (4 August 2009)

oh bless him - it looks really swollen! 
i think if it's still swollen and no ideas why an xray wouldn't be a bad idea (esp as he's young and its a joint - better to be OTT than possibly miss something!). Also puts your mind at ease if it remains swollen that there is nothing going on that could potentially impact on his career or selling potential. 
I am hock paranoid though after aran's issues and surgery as a 6yr old!
Hope it goes down!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (4 August 2009)

Ok ....


Have had words with my vet.

We were waiting on results on joint fluid taken - this came back today and was clear of any signs of infection.

So now the plan is to inject the joint and x ray.
My vet is now thinking possible OCD or ligament problems


----------



## CBFan (5 August 2009)

with it being caused by a kick I'd sugest it is a bone chip floating in there... the amount of swelling is the body's way of protecting the joint and that being the reason he isn't showing much / any lameness. the swelling is doing it's job.

I wouldn't be injecting anything until you know what for.


----------

